# FREE Pricing Calculator to Create Quotes for Screen Printing, Embroidery, and DTG



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi folks - got something special for you guys today!

We really appreciate this community and this industry as a whole. I learned a ton from T-ShirtForums - as I'm sure you have. So we're excited to give back and announce our latest free release here first.

Pricing each job correctly is absolutely crucial to your success in the apparel decoration business. 
And a lot of screen printers struggle with pricing, especially those just starting out. 

*Introducing the Shirt Business toolKIT - which includes:*

a pricing calculator to quickly create quotes for screen printing, embroidery, and direct to garment
a realistic shirt mockup creator for sending professional looking proofs to your clients
a valuable ebook from 25+ year apparel industry veteran and consultant Marshall Atkinson
a free 15 day trial of shopVOX Express - web-based production software created to solve the “What happens after you get the order? problem.”
*--> Learn more and download your free toolKIT at shirtbiztoolkit.com*


----------



## jhamelton (Nov 23, 2016)

clicked your link, filled out all the information and never got an email.


----------



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry - looks like we might have had a technology issue. 

Should be all fixed.

I've sent you an email - if you still can't get access - be sure to let me know.


----------



## jwskier (May 13, 2016)

Had the same problem.. filled in the information and never received the email


----------



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm - other users have not had any trouble since I updated it this morning.

So it might be one of two things -
1) Check your spam folder
2) Make sure you entered the correct email

It may take up to 10 minutes to hit your inbox - do give it just a few minutes.

If you still don't receive it - send me an email at [email protected] and I'll make sure you get a copy.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bryant Gillespie said:


> Hmm - other users have not had any trouble since I updated it this morning.
> 
> So it might be one of two things -
> 1) Check your spam folder
> ...


I download with no problem


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

i know this is an old post, but i downloaded it & i cant do anything with it, it seems fixed in "preview" mode & the pricing guide has all YOUR info on it & i cant change it!..what gives??


----------

